# Touring in England in August - Practical or Daft?



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We are trying to decide where to spend 2-3 weeks next summer, and have to take the holiday in late July or August as my wife works at a school. After mulling over all sorts of continental options, we are wondering how feasible it would be to just stay here. The temptation is to tour with no firm bookings and aim for places that are off the mainstream tourist track - we are thinking places like Gloucestershire, Welsh marches, Derbyshire, Yorkshire dales, Northumberland, Lincolnshire etc. Our goal would be to stay on CLs and CSs most nights, with odd nights on proper campsites.

The question is how much chance we will really have to find accommodation at that time of the year. We are generally not fuuusy, and will require nothing more than a safe place to pitch up for a day ot two at a time. If this was France or Germany, we would not worry in the slightest. But have any MHF members done something like this in England?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is how we do it. July and August can be a little tricky but you will always find a CL or a CS somewhere. Its easier for us as we have a motorbike on a rack on the back so we tend to hunt out the out of the way places. We also wild camp where possible and in the Yorkshire Dales where we live there are loads of safe and lovely places to do this. 

I generally sit in the back of the van early evening and plot the next couple of days. If you have internet access in the van like we do then this is invaluable although the CC and C&CC sites are incredibly slow if you dont have a fast connection. I use both as well as the database on here and just have a ring round until I find one thats free.

We never ever book anything in advance, usually just a day or so before. 

I find that the more remote CL's with no facilities nearly always have a space even in the summer as people flock to the ones that have hookup, toilets etc and that are nearer the attractions. This is great as they are often lovely spots at around a fiver a night!


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, Barryd. Our goal would be to stay as far away from the tourist magnets as we can manage at all times - queuing up for an hour to tour Wordsworth's cottage is not the kind of thing we have in mind! 

Your comments make us much more confident that we can make this work, and what you describe sounds exactly what we have in mind. My fear has been that absolutely everywhere would be full at that time of year. 

But I am happy to do a bit of ringing round every couple of days to plan the next stage of the holiday.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Totally do-able.

I spent 40 years touring for a fortnight in July and August with three kids and a caravan.

We used CL's, couldn't afford club sites, and kept inland away from the coast.

Before we moved on we selected the area where we wanted to go, made a phone call or two and then travelled on.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have a look at the [email protected] temporary holiday sites in the magazine,or online.

A lot of the DA's organise these especially in high season.They can be commercial sites or small quiet sites. usually in lovely locations.

Also they are good value for money with a decent discount on the normal price,I have stopped on some and paid roughly half the normal pitch fee. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think a lot of club sites get booked out solid so you always hear complaints on here about people not being able to find anywhere to stay in summer but there is always a CL free nearby.

To give you an example we were near Ilfracombe at the backend of the summer and we past a CC Club site which was packed to over flowing on our way to the CL. The CL was literally a mile up the road, complete with a sea view. There was only us there and it was £4 a night!

Its beyond me what the appeal of these regimented and expensive club sites is all about. Do they do wife swapping or something? I just dont get it.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't forget local pubs quite often let you stay overnight if you are partaking in their bar!

I would have no qualms about doing it especially in Yorkshire Dales loads of wild camping spots woods/forests.

Greenie


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

It's not daft at all and I can only reinforce all that has been said already. IE, avoid 'honeypot' tourist places, don't plan on using the main Club Sites but remember commercial sites and ask at the pub.
It's a great time to be out and about if you remember 'there's no such thing as bad weather - only wrong clothing'.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Pandalf

The wife is the same tied to school hols, in August we have booked one week at Patterdale Hall CL and two week at Castlerigg Hall both in the Lakes.

We have found it better to book early and avoid getting stressed out not getting in where you want, can always cancel.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Have a look at the [email protected] temporary holiday sites in the magazine,or online.
> 
> A lot of the DA's organise these especially in high season.They can be commercial sites or small quiet sites. usually in lovely locations.
> 
> Also they are good value for money with a decent discount on the normal price,I have stopped on some and paid roughly half the normal pitch fee. :wink:


. . . and many of them state "No advanced booking required" although the two at Wells Next the Sea were pretty full last August but we got on ok just turning up mid afternoon - and it was carnival week. Others further round the coast were only half full at most.

Some organise events but we've never felt we have to join in.

Steve


----------

